# R5 left eye ergonomics?



## sigrblot (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi, I've currently got an M6 and considering upgrading to the R5. I'm specifically concerned about the ergonomics of using the viewfinder with the left eye, since I'm mostly blind in the right. The M6 works great, as the hot shoe viewfinder leaves plenty of room even when used with the left eye. Can anyone comment on how well that works with the R5?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2020)

I use my left eye for viewfinders and find the R5 comfortable. Mind you, I don't use the rear screen and have it turned inwards when using the evf.


----------



## labmansid (Oct 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I use my left eye for viewfinders and find the R5 comfortable. Mind you, I don't use the rear screen and have it turned inwards when using the evf.


Same for me. I have always used my left eye for photography, and have no problem with the R5 shooting this way.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 31, 2020)

Same here, left eye only, have been for 30 years plus, no problems at all for my with the R5.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm left handed, but use my right eye. I see better with it but that's not the reason, its just that it feels right with my right eye. I do several things with my right hand or that are right handed methods. I think it's not uncommon. I can not write with my right hand and cannot eat righthanded. I also shoot my rifle right handed using my right eye and can bat at baseball right or left handed equally well. 

I had bought the optional high relief eye piece for my 5D MK II, and then a hooded eyepiece for my 5D MK IV. I was disappointed that the hood does not work with mirrorless, it kept stray light from distracting me when using the viewfinder. I also had a rear LCD pop up shroud that let me have some use of the rear LCD outdoors during the day. There is a shroud for the mirrorless cameras that Velcro's around the LCD but needs it to be folded out. I haven't bought one even though they are cheap. The R5 viewfinder is much better for me in daylight than my R is.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 1, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I also shoot my rifle right handed using my right eye and can bat at baseball right or left handed equally well.



Rifles, IMHO, are designed such that you'd better shoot them with your good eye (and you indicate your right eye is better) if you've got a marked difference between the two, *regardless* of which is your "on" or strong hand. If you're cross dominant, just deal with gently squeezing the trigger with your off hand. That doesn't take huge dexterity unless you're completely spastic with the off hand, nor does it take great strength. (Such is not necessarily true of pistol, but it's also a lot easier to shoot with one eye and the opposite hand, too.)


----------

